# Homemade dog hair gel?



## cameronmct (Jun 21, 2013)

Has anyone for any recipe for homemade dog safe hair gel? I want to gel my scottish eyebrows back- I'm not a fan of them. Please give me your recipe or suggest other ways to make my scotties eye brows back? 
Thanks


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Just use human hair gel. You will not be able to train hair to grow up and back though. When its long enough, you could do a topknot ponytail, but why on a scottie?


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

thanks for saying this is safe, i've wanted to do roxie's mohawk for halloween a few years but I never knew that the gel would be safe.


----------

